# Gutter downspouts.



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

trying to plan out a few more things before the move.

Anybody have input about what they've tried and changed to the downspouts?

I really want to get away from picking them up all the time for lawn maintenance activities.

Also interested in what others have done to the spouts during a renovation to prevent washout.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use downspout adapters (available in various styles/sizes) in conjunction with corrugated pipe and pop-up emitters to pipe the downspouts out away from the house. All these parts are available at the home improvement box stores; however, I prefer (and have switched all mine to) this hinged style emitter. The NDS brand emitters use a cross bar design that is prone to leaf clogs.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have cement curbing all along the side of my house and when they installed it, they built in splash boxes for all the down spouts to that the water runs down them and into the lawn and then away from the house.

I do like Ware's idea and his setup at his house but I prefer to have as little obstacles or boxes in the lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome, exactly what I was looking for. Do you think a filter would be needed at the downspout? I won't have any mature trees for 4-6 years, so the potential for gutter derbies should be minimal? Or will I be surprised on how much actually still accumulates in the gutter system?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Awesome, exactly what I was looking for. Do you think a filter would be needed at the downspout? I won't have any mature trees for 4-6 years, so the potential for gutter derbies should be minimal? Or will I be surprised on how much actually still accumulates in the gutter system?


I wouldn't mess with filters - mine do a pretty good job of flushing everything out when it rains hard. When I had the NDS emitters, I'd have to pop the green cap off every once in a while and scoop leaves out - which would back up behind the cross bar. Alternatively, I could just go pop off all the covers before a hard rain and let mother nature do the work. I haven't had that issue since switching to the hinged caps.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Skip the corrugated pipe and step up to PVC. You'll thank me in 10 yrs. Corrugated will collect debris it also has a tendency to collapse over time. I just got done replacing the corrugated pipe at my house that was about 15yrs old. You wouldn't believe the crap I found. You can also using a plumbing snake on PVC if you ever have issues. Where a snake would tare apart the corrugated pipe.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think these are great ideas for the south, but not so for the north. The pop up opens with water pressure/flow, but water remains in the pipe underneath the pop up. This water will freeze in the winter and break the pipe. You want an exit like the one for your sump pump, that empties using the pipe grade.

Use PVC instead of the corrugated pipe It is stronger and harder to clog with debris.

For the gutter to pipe connection, I prefer using a catch basin with a grate on top. This allow to easily clean fall leaves. During a drought, you could cover the grates and let the water run above ground to irrigate the lawn.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@g-man

You could just have a T where it goes up to the pop up emitter then have a gravel trap below it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I will have two tree's out from two downspouts. If I were to use pvc and route them near the tree, would you believe this would help water it or cause possible issues. I'm not too worried about winter, I'd disconnect them in the fall.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If I was running them any serious length, I would consider PVC. Mine are all in the 6-10ft range, and I have no tree roots or traffic to contend with.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I ran 150ish feet of the solid core corrugated tube last fall. 3 of my 5 downspouts go through this in addition to a drain I installed to catch water coming from my neighbors yard. So far so good.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Check out the first ever post in this sub forum  My project two falls ago adding an edge to new beds and installing about 5 below ground downspouts. Everything is holding up well so far!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Check out the first ever post in this sub forum  My project two falls ago adding an edge to new beds and installing about 5 below ground downspouts. Everything is holding up well so far!


I remember that one!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the first ever post in this sub forum  My project two falls ago adding an edge to new beds and installing about 5 below ground downspouts. Everything is holding up well so far!
> ...


Yep, took me forever to write. Ive never been considered a man of many words. All my English and writing teachers would agree.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My neighbor is having some drainage issues at her house and I may end up doing something over there to help them out later this year, so while I was researching, I came across this YouTube channel and I have found it very informing and very good videos on drainage. Apple Drains. They are out of Charlotte, NC. I think they are definitely worth checking out to get some ideas if you have some drainage issues in your lawn.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Ware question about these pop-up emitters in areas around your turf- Have you experienced any washout issues with your turf? I'm considering a project that will have 2 gutters, AC condensation line, and sump line all into one line, but I'm concerned that amount of water could cause wash out issues.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> ...question about these pop-up emitters in areas around your turf- Have you experienced any washout issues with your turf? I'm considering a project that will have 2 gutters, AC condensation line, and sump line all into one line, but I'm concerned that amount of water could cause wash out issues.


I don't have any issues with washout. The water just sort of flows up out of the emitter onto the ground.


----------

